# New Necron Overloard



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

So, I got caught up in the excitement of the new Necrons and picked up this Overloard to paint up this weekend. 

At first I didn’t know if I had picked up a block of Swiss Cheese, or a GW mini. But it turns out some of the hole were meant to be there. Still as you can see I used a bit of GS and Liquid GS to get this guy ready to prime. (Fine Cast – sure BS)











** Hint, this wont be your standard Necron Color Scheme, but it will resemble the colors on the GW site.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see this painted! Finecast still leaves a bad taste in my mouth but this guy doesn't look half bad.

I will be getting my book on Monday I believe. Once I have it I will start scheming my own Necron army.

Can't wait ^w^


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

KaosHerald said:


> ...Finecast still leaves a bad taste in my mouth but this guy doesn't look half bad...


You're not supposed to eat them. :laugh:
Seriously though, I'm with you. I miss metal. When I spent $18 on a metal figure, at least it was heavy and I felt as if it was acceptable. But these resin Crap Cast suck so bad that they are actually selling stuff to fix their mistake. Thanks GW. The Nec models themselves look stunning and still fit with the motif of the the old models. Cant wait to see some painted Nec pics.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this model painted up.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Was there a hole in yours here?








Cause theres a gaping one in mine.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok guys keep in mind this is still extremely WIP.

I’ve got almost all the base coat done. As you can see, I’m going for a white ceramic look. I hit the mini with a thinned gloss white through my airbrush, but it didn’t go on as smooth as I hoped. Hopefully when I put a coat of gloss over the white it will smoothen out a little. 

Hopefully tonight I can work up the marble and finish it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that Hawk Turquoise on it?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

yes a 50/50 mix with white


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Couple more WIP Shots, shitty cell phone pics, and its nighttime, better pic to follow completed model. 

So, I clued up the marble except for the clear coat. Also free handed in the black undercoat for the gold around the shoulders. Washed the bolt gun sections then highlighted with silver. 

Next I am going to finish the cape, there is just a basecoat of bronze on there now.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking good so far mate. I'll wait for the finished model with interest.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man. Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a little more done, the cape has been washed in sepia, then black and finally highlighted with a 50/50 of bronze and gold.

Now im building up the gold areas and soon ill be down to the details. Still, gold is a pain to paint and it takes forever.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

So this will most likely be the final update before finished pics. 

I have the gold worked up, however I think it might need a final highlight. (The Bronze cape is much darker then the gold in real life, but the pic makes it look alike. 

The Neon bits are finished, except they need some OSL work. I have never done this before does anyone have a tutorial

Need to finish the gold on his head, highlights on staff and touch-ups of entire mini and then base. Then it will be Matt Varnish, followed by gloss over the marble and ceramic areas. C&C welcome.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

One word mate . . 

Sweet.:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it, an entire army like this would be swa-eet.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I like it, an entire army like this would be swa-eet.


 
It would be very sweet. If i were to do it I wouldn’t use the airbrush I don’t think, unless I could get a white that covered better.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Finished. 

This is the first time I tried doing OSL, I think it looks alright, not awesome but good. 

Also this is the first time I tried marble as well, the clear coat really makes it pop. I have also coated all the white in clear coat to give it that ceramic look I was going for and I think it works. 

It was snowing last night, hence the snow theme base lol. 

C&C Welcome!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I have just posted this guy on Ebay if anyone is intrested. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Necron-Overlord-/140635073761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20be80ece1


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous work, this model really pops. I think it's worth mentioning your work on the base, it's simple, subtle, and effective. It supports the model as a whole without taking away from it at all, very impressive.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Edges said:


> Gorgeous work, this model really pops. I think it's worth mentioning your work on the base, it's simple, subtle, and effective. It supports the model as a whole without taking away from it at all, very impressive.


Thanks, I was worried that the snow on the base might distract from the mini, but I think that it adds to it instead.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The marbling on the shoulder pads, the OSL, and the snow base all look great. I am not sure that I am digging the NMM golds, though nothing personal I am never never really found of NMM as a technique. Other than that I like the scheme and you have done a great job.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

excellent job with the detail


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

@ Midge913 – thank you. The OSL was hard to do IMO I work on it for a long time. I also used the tutorial for marble that you have posted in you DE commission p-log. I used Polished gold, dry brushed mithril silver, a heavy wash of sepia then a highlight of polished gold, but somehow it looks very NMM in the pics, but not as mush in real life. I think the heavy sepia wash dulls down the shimmer?

@ CardShark – Thank you, glad you like it!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

A nicely finished model Troy.

If someone was to twist my arm and tell me to pick my least favourite detail, I would grudgingly say that the gold on the cloak has been washed a little to darkly - thats not bad if thats what you were going for, but for me it has a light gold highlight and dark shaded wash but sort of lacks in any mid-tone.

On the flip-side though, You managed to achieve a very clean and consistent white - no easy task, and have modelled the base with just enough details to balance the whole model. 

Overall a very sweet model. Nice work and +rep.:biggrin:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

DecrepitDragon said:


> A nicely finished model Troy.
> 
> If someone was to twist my arm and tell me to pick my least favourite detail, I would grudgingly say that the gold on the cloak has been washed a little to darkly - thats not bad if thats what you were going for, but for me it has a light gold highlight and dark shaded wash but sort of lacks in any mid-tone.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the rep and comments. I did wash the gold heavily. The cloak however, was done with a base coat of Brazen Bronze with a wash of sepia then black with a highlight of 50/50 gold and bronze- and I would agree that some mid-tones were lost in the process.


----------

